# Irish Championship 2015 - 4-5th July



## kinch2002 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hope everyone in Ireland is happy now 

Irish Championship 2015 will be held at Lucan Community College, Dublin, Ireland on 4-5th July 2015.
It will be organised by Ciarán Beahan and Daniel Sheppard.

Registration is open on the WCA site. See the comp website for more info.

WCA Page
Website


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 30, 2015)

Yay. I guess I'm going to Ireland.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

"Mum can I go to Ireland?"


----------



## Berd (Mar 30, 2015)

Ugh, another comp I'm missing


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 30, 2015)

Only Irish people can receive prizes? Only 1st and second then


----------



## Randomno (Mar 30, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Only Irish people can receive prizes? Only 1st and second then



There are more Irish competitors than Ciaran and TVN, but most don't leave Ireland.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 30, 2015)

Oooo ireland again yey


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 30, 2015)

Randomno said:


> There are more Irish competitors than Ciaran and TVN, but most don't leave Ireland.



Not clock, feet and all BLDs


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 30, 2015)

Registered


----------



## stoic (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooo dammit I'm already away at that time


----------



## LostGent (Mar 31, 2015)

I tried to register there but my name didn't get added to the list? Will be my first competition


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 31, 2015)

LostGent said:


> I tried to register there but my name didn't get added to the list? Will be my first competition



you should be on now


----------



## LostGent (Mar 31, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> you should be on now



You're a star


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes Finally. Time to get practicing. 
EDIT: registered.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 31, 2015)

Yay registered. I'll almost definitely come to this


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 1, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yay. I guess I'm going to Ireland.



Will this be your first trip to Ireland?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 1, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Will this be your first trip to Ireland?



Yep. Only my 4th country in 2 decades.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 1, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yep. Only my 4th country in 2 decades.



Hmm, UK, France, Denmark.. Ireland?


----------



## Pitzu (Apr 3, 2015)

Would be a good warm-up competition for World Championship! 
One 'pro' because of World championship.
There is Ryanair for 61000 HUF from Budapest. I don't know if I can afford it.
One 'contra' because of World championship. :-/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm really sorry but I can't go. My friends are getting married that weekend and I'm already missing the stag do because of WGC =(

Edit - I got the month wrong. Yay!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 19, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm really sorry but I can't go. My friends are getting married that weekend and I'm already missing the stag do because of WGC =(
> 
> Edit - I got the month wrong. Yay!



DON'T SCARE ME LIKE THAT! lol XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 19, 2015)

Scared myself as well.


----------



## Oisin (Apr 22, 2015)

I going but I'm so slow 40 seconds lol but can't wait hopefully I'll be faster


----------



## UAmikey (May 3, 2015)

Yay. This will be my first comp


----------



## Oisin (May 10, 2015)

Just wondering but can I cube with on earphone I my ear but no music cod I seem to solve better I'm just wondering it probably not aloud


----------



## penguinz7 (May 10, 2015)

Oisin said:


> Just wondering but can I cube with on earphone I my ear but no music cod I seem to solve better I'm just wondering it probably not aloud



No you cannot.


----------



## Oisin (May 10, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> No you cannot.


 oh thanks just curious


----------



## kinch2002 (May 10, 2015)

Oisin said:


> Just wondering but can I cube with on earphone I my ear but no music cod I seem to solve better I'm just wondering it probably not aloud



Yes you can. Ignore penguin 
As long as it's clear that you are not listening to music then it's fine. Most people just unplug it and leave the jack on the table to be obvious


----------



## BboyArchon (May 10, 2015)

Oisin said:


> Just wondering but can I cube with on earphone I my ear but no music cod I seem to solve better I'm just wondering it probably not aloud




Of course you can. I always do what kinch says on his post.


----------



## Oisin (May 10, 2015)

kinch2002 said:


> Yes you can. Ignore penguin
> As long as it's clear that you are not listening to music then it's fine. Most people just unplug it and leave the jack on the table to be obvious


 oh thanks


----------



## Ollie (May 31, 2015)

Flights booked! 

Foolishly bought a load of black Guanlongs, so I'll be selling those (20 new) and some old puzzles as well (LanLan Skewb, Dayan Megaminx, a few different 3x3x3s, no more than £3 each)


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 31, 2015)

Flights booked!

My 1st small comp. Might practice 3BLD and try for a respectable podium time =D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidster (Jun 5, 2015)

Can I be added on for feet please


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm commuting both days somewhere close to dublin's city centre. I wonder if anyone else is the same so we can share a taxi or some sort.

Edit: please withdraw me from this comp because I'll go to the glorious North instead.
Thanks and sorry for pulling out of this.


----------



## r_517 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Dan for letting me know. My first comp in ages. Glad to see so many records have been broken and there are more Irish cubers now. I need a clock


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 14, 2015)

r_517 said:


> Thanks Dan for letting me know. My first comp in ages. Glad to see so many records have been broken and there are more Irish cubers now. I need a clock



Goodbye silver medal


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 14, 2015)

All booked!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 20, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Goals:
> 
> Enter top 100 for individual Kinch ranks
> 2x2x2: WR single/sub-3 average
> ...


You are the national record single holder, you can do anything!

But don't take 2x2 away from me. I would have had both a 2.77 and and 2.86 average without plus 2s.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Goals

3x3 - sub 15 average
4x4 - sub 1 min average
5x5 - sub 1:48 average
3BLD - sub 2 single
MBLD - 7/7, unless I take 9 cubes then 9/9 but not much space in my suitcase
Pub - drink Irish people under the table


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Goals
> 5x5 - sub 1:48 average



Goals: Beat Adam at 5x5, although 1:48 is setting the bar high for an official average.

Otherwise standard goal of 3 PBs which I still think is achievable.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 20, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> 1:48 is setting the bar high for an official average.



Pun intended?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Pun intended?



Pun? Well clearly not intended as I'm not sure what I'm missing, lol.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 20, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Pun? Well clearly not intended as I'm not sure what I'm missing, lol.



the bar, drinking?...........................................never mind


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> the bar, drinking?...........................................never mind




Whose idea was it to organise a competition just outside Dublin? That's beyond the pale.......


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> the bar, drinking?...........................................never mind



I thought you meant bar as in a stripe of centers


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 20, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Goals: Beat Adam at 5x5, although 1:48 is setting the bar high for an official average.



Looks like it's gona be pretty close. I've taken a couple of days off practicing cos my times are actually getting a few seconds slower.


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 2x2x2: WR single


Still going to aim for that now?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Still going to aim for that now?





Holding out for another easy scramble in Square-1 or Skewb or something


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 20, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Holding out for another easy scramble in Square-1 or Skewb or something



The luck of the Irish might get you there


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 20, 2015)

No no NO, Ollie, don't give up! It's still possible! It was never impossible! Don't make me go all Shia LaBeouf on yo' @**!

Go out there and bring that WR home to Blighty! Fight the Powah!


----------



## Myachii (Jun 20, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> The luck of the Irish might get you there



So THAT'S why you're so fast?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Don't make me go all Shia LaBeouf on yo' @**!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

Who's staying at the Lucan Spa?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 23, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Who's staying at the Lucan Spa?



You


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 23, 2015)

I am


----------



## Ollie (Jun 23, 2015)

Still selling lots and lots of cubes, so please let me know if you are interested so I can bring them with me on the plane:

15 black Guanlongs, £2 each (or o.n.o if you want to buy lots)
Black Dayan Megaminx, £3 o.n.o
Shengshou Pyraminx,
1 black and 1 white Aosu, new, £7 each
1 black Yuxin Unicorn 4x4x4, new, £7
1 black LanLan Skewb, £2

Revised goals:

Enter top 100 for individual Kinch ranks
2x2x2: sub-3 average
4x4x4: destroy PBs
Square-1: destroy PBs
BLD events: compete and get respectable times, screw fully quitting just yet
Guiness: DRINK.

I may try 5BLD, but I'm not practicing for it. If I expect too much then I just get stressed out, hopefully an easy scramble will pop up


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Still selling lots and lots of cubes, so please let me know if you are interested so I can bring them with me on the plane:
> 
> 15 black Guanlongs, £2 each (or o.n.o if you want to buy lots)
> Black Dayan Megaminx, £3 o.n.o



I'll take the megaminx, assuming it's good for use in comp.

I don't even want a guanlong, but I'll take one just because it's so cheap.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> BLD events: compete and get respectable times, screw fully quitting just yet
> 
> I may try 5BLD, but I'm not practicing for it. If I expect too much then I just get stressed out, hopefully an easy scramble will pop up



I KNEW IT.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> I KNEW IT.



I just want a good Kinch score...the best way to improve mine is to improve WRs and lower everyone else's. We'll see x)


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Still selling lots and lots of cubes, so please let me know if you are interested so I can bring them with me on the plane:
> 
> 15 black Guanlongs, £2 each (or o.n.o if you want to buy lots)
> Black Dayan Megaminx, £3 o.n.o
> ...



Will you save me 2 Guanlongs, an aosu, and the skewb? I need new 3x3 and 4x4s, and owning a skewb couldn't hurt

EDIT: In the off chance that somebody has one lying around, does anyone have a non-tiled megaminx? I can't seem to get the tensions down on mine, it never feels right and it either needs love or to be replaced.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 24, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Still selling lots and lots of cubes, so please let me know if you are interested so I can bring them with me on the plane:
> 
> Shengshou Pyraminx,



just out of curiosity that isn't my pyra that you're selling?

so now I'm guessing you want to be registered for 4 bld and 5bld?


----------



## Ollie (Jun 24, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> I'll take the megaminx, assuming it's good for use in comp.
> 
> I don't even want a guanlong, but I'll take one just because it's so cheap.



£5 for both? Try them out first, obviously 



spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> Will you save me 2 Guanlongs, an aosu, and the skewb? I need new 3x3 and 4x4s, and owning a skewb couldn't hurt
> 
> EDIT: In the off chance that somebody has one lying around, does anyone have a non-tiled megaminx? I can't seem to get the tensions down on mine, it never feels right and it either needs love or to be replaced.



Done!



CiaranBeahan said:


> just out of curiosity that isn't my pyra that you're selling?
> 
> so now I'm guessing you want to be registered for 4 bld and 5bld?



lol no it's not  Don't worry! Yours is already safely packed.

And no, not now. If I do want to be registered, I'll find you on the Saturday morning!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

Ollie said:


> £5 for both? Try them out first, obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I might take the Yuxin, I really need a new 4x4.


----------



## UAmikey (Jun 27, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 15 black Guanlongs, £2 each (or o.n.o if you want to buy lots)



Could you also bring one for me if you can? Thanks 
(Also, the smallest piece of English currency I have is a £5 note)


----------



## Oisin (Jun 27, 2015)

I really want a 4x4 and I want a new 3x3


----------



## Oisin (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone wanna trade something for a black shengshou megaminx I'm probably selling so just talk to me at the comp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 27, 2015)

*Goals:*
*2x2* - sub 3 single, sub 4 avg
*3x3* - sub 14 avg
*4x4* - sub 51 avg
*5x5* - sub 1:40 avg
*7x7* - sub 5:00 avg
*OH* - sub 22 single
*FMC* - sub 36 single
*SQ1* - sub 27 avg
*Clock* - sub 8.5 avg


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 29, 2015)

*Goals*

*2x2:* Sub 3 average maybe? Would need a bit of luck. 
*3x3:* Sub 10 average, sub 8 single
*4x4* Sub 50 average
*5x5:* lol
*3BLD:* sub 1 maybe? I don't want to put too much pressure on myself for this one, or else I'll get too nervous.
*OH:* Sub 15 single?
*FMC:* Sub 40, I guess
*Square 1:* Don't mess up parity alg
*skewb:* Umm I don't even know what I average at home or what my PB is.
*MBLD:* 3/3 (Current home pb is 2/2 lol)
*4BLD:* get my second success ever  (I should really do some attempts at home this week)
*Other:* Have fun and don't get lost.

I really should have asked this earlier, but I became an Irish citizen at the start of this year, and I was wondering if that would affect my WCA profile? Is there anything I need to do?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 29, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I became an Irish citizen at the start of this year



OMG. Ciarán might lose some NRs.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 29, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> I really should have asked this earlier, but I became an Irish citizen at the start of this year, and I was wondering if that would affect my WCA profile? Is there anything I need to do?



Since you started competing under China, you can stay with that if you want. However, if you do want to change you'll need to speak to Daniel. It can only be changed at the start of each calendar year unless it changed in the recent regulation update.

Also, none of your previous PBs will count as Irish until you break them again. So say you get a 9.00 average at this competition, and then change to Irish citizenship afterwards, it wouldn't be NR until you broke this at another competition.

EDIT: Relevant regulation: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#2e2

And since this is your first competition of the year, and Ireland's first competition of the calendar year, you might be able to change for this competition. I don't really know the details but I'm sure Daniel will!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 29, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> Since you started competing under China, you can stay with that if you want. However, if you do want to change you'll need to speak to Daniel. It can only be changed at the start of each calendar year unless it changed in the recent regulation update.
> 
> Also, none of your previous PBs will count as Irish until you break them again. So say you get a 9.00 average at this competition, and then change to Irish citizenship afterwards, it wouldn't be NR until you broke this at another competition.
> 
> ...



Hmm. So I have a choice.

tbh I think I'd like to switch, but I'm a bit worried that it would look like I'm just doing it for the easier NRs. 

If not for that, my reason would be that I've always felt more Irish, and have been more of a member of the Irish Speedsolving community than the Chinese one. It would also make the battle for the title of Irish champion a lot more interesting


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 29, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> It would also make the battle for the title of Irish champion a lot more interesting



[Ciarán right now, probably]


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> [Ciarán right now, probably]


Ciarán right now probably w'o'n' t'h'g'i'r' n'á'r'a'i'C' y'l'b'a'b'o'r'p'


----------



## Ollie (Jun 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Ciarán right now probably w'o'n' t'h'g'i'r' n'á'r'a'i'C' y'l'b'a'b'o'r'p'



Good effort


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Ciarán right now probably w'o'n' t'h'g'i'r' n'á'r'a'i'C' y'l'b'a'b'o'r'p'



Nice one


----------



## Myachii (Jun 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> Ciarán right now probably w'o'n' t'h'g'i'r' n'á'r'a'i'C' y'l'b'a'b'o'r'p'



?
I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't get this.. xD


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 29, 2015)

Myachii said:


> ?
> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't get this.. xD



read it backwards


----------



## Myachii (Jun 29, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> read it backwards



Yeah I saw that. I'm guessing it's just a spelling correction


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2015)

Myachii said:


> ?
> I feel like I'm the only one who doesn't get this.. xD


When I saw Tyler's post I immediately thought of commutator notation. [A, B] = A B A' B'.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 29, 2015)

TDM said:


> When I saw Tyler's post I immediately thought of commutator notation. [A, B] = A B A' B'.



Oh, that's clever.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

I hope it's gonna be cool in Dublin, I can barely cube in this heat.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 2, 2015)

Shuddup! We wants nice weather!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Shuddup! We wants nice weather!



My 5x5 times were terrible today (bar an outlier 1:41 mo3) You might be in luck, though I'm hoping it's just the weather putting me off.


----------



## Sidster (Jul 2, 2015)

Is anyone flying in Friday night that I could share a taxi with?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

Sidster said:


> Is anyone flying in Friday night that I could share a taxi with?



How late? We land at 4:30pm.


----------



## Sidster (Jul 2, 2015)

I only land much later at 8pm


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 2, 2015)

Goals:
2x2: sub 2.5 single, sub 4 average, I really need to learn CLL
3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9 average and beat Tao at everything 3x3 related 
4x4: sub 30 single, 33 average or less
5x5: sub 1 single(If I'm lucky), 1:05 average
6x6: 1:55 single, ER mean(sub 2)
7x7: sub 3:10 single, sub 3:20 average
pyra: sub 3 single, sub 4 average
Sq-1: sub 30 single, sub 35 average but I haven't practiced in a while
skewb: sub 4 single, sub 6 average
feet: I guess sub 1:10 single and sub 1:20 average
OH: sub 15 single, 16 average
mega: sub 1:40 single, sub 1:50 average 
competition: DON'T FAIL


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> 3x3: sub 8 single, sub 9 average and beat Tao at everything 3x3 related



Good luck with 3BLD [emoji14]


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone wanna meet up on the Friday Night? I'll arrive at the Lucan Spa from 6pm, but would be happy to meet up anywhere that evening.


----------



## Oisin (Jul 2, 2015)

Anyone wanna trade something for a shengshou mega minx I know I already posted its just in case someone didn't see


----------



## Myachii (Jul 2, 2015)

Hope everyone has fun 

Also this is going to be one of the first new-regulation competitions  Enjoy your stickerless cubes


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah, have fun everyone, and good luck! Wish I could be there with you all.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sidster said:


> I only land much later at 8pm


I land at 8.50pm and getting a lift to Lucan with Ciaran, so if you wanna hang around for a bit and wait...?


----------



## Sidster (Jul 3, 2015)

yeah Ciaran offered last night


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 3, 2015)

I'll be watching cubecomps as always, good luck everyone. And more importantly, have fun and drink Guinness, it's awesome (but only if you're old enough).


----------



## Ollie (Jul 3, 2015)

Are the majority staying at Lucan Spa? If so, pre comp meet?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 3, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I'll be watching cubecomps as always, good luck everyone. And more importantly, have fun and drink Guinness, it's awesome (but only if you're old enough).



Pretty sure I'm old enough but don't like it =(


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 3, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Pretty sure I'm old enough but don't like it =(



you don't like Guinness? you might be able to survive in this country for about 24 hours but the chances of you surviving for longer are slim


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 3, 2015)

But surely he can live that little bit longer on red lemonade, right?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 3, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> But surely he can live that little bit longer on red lemonade, right?



there's only one way to find out


----------



## Myachii (Jul 3, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> you don't like Guinness? you might be able to survive in this country for about 24 hours but the chances of you surviving for longer are slim



You might be able to survive 24 hours in a competition with Tao Yu, but the chances of you surviving for longer are slim 

May the best man win!


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 3, 2015)

Have fun everyone!

I'll have an eye on cubecomps during the weekend!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 3, 2015)

well good luck everybody have fun!


----------



## r_517 (Jul 3, 2015)

Enjoy the Guinness and the great weather here 20 degrees sunshine tomorrow


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 4, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> you don't like Guinness? you might be able to survive in this country for about 24 hours but the chances of you surviving for longer are slim



7 hours in, no Guinness, still alive!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 7 hours in, no Guinness, still alive!



Shh! Not so loud, you don't want the leprechauns to hear you!


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm James, I'm the really really tired looking guy

Goals: don't fall asleep, improve my big cubes times, and get a good kinch rank


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 4, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Shh! Not so loud, you don't want the leprechauns to hear you!



I think I heard him scream! his B&B and my house are roughly only a kilometre apart


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Sub-3 Pyraminx finally Ciaran! GJ!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Sub-3 Pyraminx finally Ciaran! GJ!



Unfortunately overshadowed by Daniel Sheppard's 2.44


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 4, 2015)

OF 4BLD WR on video

2:02.xy


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> OF 4BLD WR on video
> 
> 2:02.xy



Ollie did it again????!!!!!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> OF 4BLD WR on video
> 
> 2:02.xy



Wait, he did 4BLD? Oh yeah, GJ!


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Unfortunately overshadowed by Daniel Sheppard's 2.44



Wait wat?? Damn, need to beat that soon... Back to 3rd in the UK


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> OF 4BLD WR on video
> 
> 2:02.xy




Whoop! That's awesome!

Nothing to see on cubecomps yet though


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 4, 2015)

Good job, Ollie! That's awesome!


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm a bit late, but good luck everyone!



cube-o-holic said:


> OF 4BLD WR on video
> 
> 2:02.xy


wat... congrats Ollie. Sub-2 next?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sub-2 next?



Since, it is not on cubecomps yet, I think he still has more attempts.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 4, 2015)

Well done. So much for retirement.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 4, 2015)

Ciarán got 6x6 ER Mo3
1:57.73


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 4, 2015)

That puts him top 3 in the world?

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 4, 2015)

The not feliks or kevin WR


----------



## Oisin (Jul 4, 2015)

Is anyone selling a 4x4


----------



## UAmikey (Jul 4, 2015)

First day was great guys! Gj to the 4BLD wr and to Ciarán's er


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 4, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Ciarán got 6x6 ER Mo3
> 1:57.73



YeEeEsessese!!!! Gj!


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 5, 2015)

Also, new NR for Ciaran on the 3x3 according to cube comps ^^ GJ!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 5, 2015)

5.94 +2 from Ciarán.


----------



## Berd (Jul 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5.94 +2 from Ciarán.


Noooooo! Was there a video!?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 5, 2015)

omg noooo


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5.94 +2 from Ciarán.



Noooooo wat... 

EDIT: is this one of the first "high-profile" +2s?


----------



## Iggy (Jul 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5.94 +2 from Ciarán.



Omg D:


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5.94 +2 from Ciarán.



Jeez.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 5, 2015)

Congratulations to the new Irish champion Ciarán Beahan!


----------



## TDM (Jul 5, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5.94 +2 from Ciarán.


Unlucky Ciarán


----------



## Myachii (Jul 5, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Congratulations to the new Irish champion Ciarán Beahan!



1st in - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Feet, OH, Skewb, 6x6 and 7x7
2nd in - 2x2, Pyraminx and Megaminx
3rd in - Square-1

The only event he competed in but didn't podium in was FMC, and he podiumed in 11/18 of the events at the comp :O


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 5, 2015)

What happened in the 5.94+2? eg PLL skip.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> What happened in the 5.94+2? eg PLL skip.


pll skip, no AUF but the bottom layer shifted a bit so it was +2 according to ciaran


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 5, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> pll skip, no AUF but the bottom layer shifted a bit so it was +2 according to ciaran



Ouch, that is even worse than forgetting AUF. I really want to see the video.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Ouch, that is even worse than forgetting AUF. I really want to see the video.



really don't want to upload it, for my own sake. but so many people want to see it, I'll just give it a bit, upload it during the week


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 5, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> really don't want to upload it, for my own sake. but so many people want to see it, I'll just give it a bit, upload it during the week



It must feel awful. I have missed out on the pyra NR average because of a +2, and that felt horrible, I can imagine that it feels 1000 times worse than that.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 5, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> really don't want to upload it, for my own sake. but so many people want to see it, I'll just give it a bit, upload it during the week



Please don't feel like you're obligated to post the footage. As enjoyable as sub-6 solves are to watch (even with +2s), I don't think anyone would hold it against you too much if you decided against uploading it. It's up to you.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 6, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Please don't feel like you're obligated to post the footage. As enjoyable as sub-6 solves are to watch (even with +2s), I don't think anyone would hold it against you too much if you decided against uploading it. It's up to you.



that is encouraging and thank you! but you sig really puts me off


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 6, 2015)

...But feel free to disregard my sig. My sig probably has no idea what it's even talking about.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 6, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> ...But feel free to disregard my sig. My sig probably has no idea what it's even talking about.



well thank you very much! I haven't had many people say to me that you don't have to upload it if you don't want to, they've all said they want to see it like they're impatient


----------



## ottozing (Jul 6, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> well thank you very much! I haven't had many people say to me that you don't have to upload it if you don't want to, they've all said they want to see it like they're impatient



Well to be fair, your solve is likely the fastest ever official solve with a penalty 

I can't even imagine how you must feel though. Despite doing amazingly in so many other events at the comp, you also got to experience probably one of the worst things that could ever happen in cubing. Try to brush it off as best you can, it's one of those things where a second chance can't really be expected :s

Whether you upload it or not doesn't matter. Knowing me, I would just feel really bad watching it even though I'm interested in the specifics of the solve. That aside, great job on everything else, because honestly you still kicked ass overall. You got your first ER (Making you the first Irish cuber to get an ER which I'm sure is huge for you guys), a very good 4x4 average/single, and a better 3x3 average than me


----------



## UAmikey (Jul 6, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Whether you upload it or not doesn't matter. Knowing me, I would just feel really bad watching it even though I'm interested in the specifics of the solve.



I was judging someone else doing 3x3 at the time, so I didn't see it properly happen, although I've seen that it was a +2 on the D layer, which makes it even worse.

I heard him shout in happiness, but then literally fell back off the bench onto the ground when he realised what had happened.


----------



## maryh1701 (Jul 6, 2015)

This was an amazing competition. Loads of NRs were broken and lots of new Irish cubers got to log official times. Hopefully this is the start of more competitions in Ireland. Congrats to Ciaran on his ER 6x6 Mo3 and Ollies WR 4bld.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 6, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> well thank you very much! I haven't had many people say to me that you don't have to upload it if you don't want to, they've all said they want to see it like they're impatient



To be honest I'm not sure i want to see it. For your sake.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 6, 2015)

scottishcuber said:


> To be honest I'm not sure i want to see it. For your sake.



well if I upload it, you might as well watch it, but my decision to upload it or not hasn't been made yet


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 6, 2015)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals:*
> *2x2* - sub 3 single, sub 4 avg
> *3x3* - sub 14 avg
> *4x4* - sub 51 avg
> ...



2x2 - yes and yes  (although 0.05 from AfR which is annoying)
3x3 - almost 
4x4 - no 
5x5 - yeah 
7x7 - no
OH - no
FMC - no
SQ1 - yes
Clock - no lol

What a great comp! Thanks to everyone, especially Ciarán and Daniel


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 6, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> *Goals*
> 
> *2x2:* Sub 3 average maybe? Would need a bit of luck. *No. Ciaran even beat me lol.*
> *3x3:* Sub 10 average, sub 8 single *Yes! *
> ...



Not too bad really. I think I'm happy


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 6, 2015)

Results


----------



## AlexMaass (Jul 6, 2015)

you should just upload it without the reaction


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 6, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> 5.94 +2 from Ciarán.



Noooooo! Just read this, so sad  But I Bet it wasn't your only chance, you'll get again sooner or later


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

Got home not long ago (flight delayed)

As well as congratulating Ciarán on the personal achievements, I'd also like to thank you for organising what was honestly my favourite competition ever.

DYK's tomorrow.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 7, 2015)

LucidCuber said:


> Goals: Beat Adam at 5x5, although 1:48 is setting the bar high for an official average.
> 
> Otherwise standard goal of 3 PBs which I still think is achievable.



Got both goals, and ended up with 6 PBs overall 5/6/7/pyra average and 6/7 single

DYK:


-Hilarious plane driver slammed the brakes on during taxiing because someone refused to put their seatbelt on.
-We hired a very small car, suitable for two people, then ended up giving another 3 people a lift
-that ended up like the clowns in a mini trick.
-Me and adam both ended up accidently wandering into the ladies toilets at the airport
-Ciarán's mum was basically a full time taxi driver
-Ollie fulfilled his duty as a tourist in Ireland by drinking Guinness
-I ordered a total of 5 soups over the weekend.
-6x6 Team Blind UWR
-I fail at snooker
-My entire diet over the weekend basically consisted of SupaValu potato cubes and soup.
-I failed Square 1 again, but made my WCA profile slightly more complete with 7x7 mean
-This was my favourite competition in 9 years of cubing.
-Ciarán must have aged a few years this weekend due to stress.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 7, 2015)

Finals video (taken on my phone by Greg)


----------



## UAmikey (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Tao and Ciarán, mind if I upload footage that I have of you two in the finals onto my channel?


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 7, 2015)

UAmikey said:


> Hey Tao and Ciarán, mind if I upload footage that I have of you two in the finals onto my channel?



I wouldn't mind. 

I don't suppose anyone has my BLD single (or even the DNFs)? Just wondering.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2015)

UAmikey said:


> Hey Tao and Ciarán, mind if I upload footage that I have of you two in the finals onto my channel?



ok

DYK:
Daniel "found a small Irishman at the airport"
Jesse takes forever to get through an airport 
Ollie and Adam went to a bar by their B&B almost straight away on Friday night
beat my longest lasting official PB
I done surprisingly good in 4x4 second round
got a 30.06 4x4 single with PLL parity in the final
finally got ER!
but done soooooooooooooooooo bad 6x6 first round
Tao scares me a lot
he came 0.03 seconds from OH NR, which made me nervous 
came an M slice from completing last feet solve, got a DNF average 
done really good 3x3 first round, 8.65 average with two consecutive 7's
failed at 5x5
so many times had to beg people to compete for multiple rounds
6x6 team BLD UWR 32 minutes w/ Greg
me, Greg, Ollie and Adam all arrived at our meet up spot within 100 seconds of each other 
Adam thinks Lemon's taste more yellow than Banana's 
data entry taking place in a different room 
random women cycled(not walked, cycled) into the school asking to use the bathroom 
I managed to beat Tao in 2x2
didn't lose any NR's this weekend 
I can now actually say I'm Irish Champion and mean it


----------



## UAmikey (Jul 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssaekXR6zCE&feature=youtu.be

Ciarán vs. Tao in 3x3 finals. 1080p50fps for anyone interested.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 7, 2015)

DYK

_Friday_
It took me like five seconds to realise I had just shaken hands with Ollie.
Ollie can do 4BLD in a noisy restaurant and still get sub 3.
I'm only able to do 6/10 scrambles in the same restaurant?.
I did 5 4BLD attempts on Friday. All were DNFs. Two were off by two centres.

_Saturday_
Guimond sucks for 2x2. Still better than ortega though.
4x4 was probably the event I did the best in?
37.02 overall PB...
I'm pretty sure I got more than my fair share of no parities...
I should have done pyra.
I'm the second fastest in Ireland at megaminx? 
6x6 R2: I'm scared of Ciarán.
Greg knows a word from nearly every language wtf.

_Sunday_
sune + T perm = 7.78?
3x3 R1: I'm more scared of Ciarán.
13.41 OH single... So close...
James Hamm is actually really good at FMC.
Memoed a flipped edge using visual during multi... Forgot to flip it *facepalm*
I suck at judging clock.
3x3 R2: I'm even more scared of Ciarán
After my fourth attempt in skewb, I said "I'll try for a sub 10 next solve". I got a 6.63.
That's my overall PB?
3BLD attempts:
1. 34.xx Just went for it because I only had 4 corner targets and a twisted corner. Forgot half of my edge memo though.
2. 51.88 Safe solve. Best way to describe my feelings on it would be to say I'm happy, but slightly disappointed. I got the national record, but I missed out on top 100 in the WCA and the third solve could have been sub 40.
3: 33.xx Off by a 3-cycle. 12 second memo according to Adam and Ciarán. Edge memo started off with: _oKAy, the QueeN is *CooL *with_. When I did the solve though, I remembered _oKAy, the QueeN is *oKAy* with_. I realised that that couldn't be right because I already had the KA pair earlier on. So I just skipped it and that resulted in it being a 3-cycle off. ​I beat Ollie at least once at a BLD race though 
I managed to direct my nerves at something else during the 3x3 finals by worrying about whether my phone would have enough memory to film the finals.
Cube drops...
Aisling Chan reminds me of Ciarán. Really fast for her age. I'd watch out for her if I were Ciarán. 
I didn't get lost on the way home yay.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 7, 2015)

UAmikey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssaekXR6zCE&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Ciarán vs. Tao in 3x3 finals. 1080p50fps for anyone interested.



That's actually a very nice video. Would you mind if I linked it in the description of the one I uploaded? Or would you prefer to keep it private?


----------



## UAmikey (Jul 7, 2015)

Tao Yu said:


> Would you mind if I linked it in the description of the one I uploaded? Or would you prefer to keep it private?



You can link it. It's you who's in it anyway, so you can decide what to do with it


----------



## Myachii (Jul 7, 2015)

We can has scrambles?

And Ciaran do you still use the Liying?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 7, 2015)

Myachii said:


> And Ciaran do you still use the Liying?



yes I do


----------

